# hi, i bought a bow



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Welcome*

welcome to the largest archery forum on the net. Check out the FRQ at top left of page. There are no strangers on here, but there are some strange ones on here. Have fun and join a local shop for some shooting leagues with other archers. Mabe you need to turn down your draw weight a little. Ask questions in the proper forum for some good answers. Not all answers will help you. You have to figure out what works for you and try that. Have fun and Practice Practice Practice. AC


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## PSECaptnKirk (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome to AT! At least youre hitting the boxes! I dont know how many arrows I had to chase when I was first shooting. As you shoot more, the pain will ease and your shots will get closer!

Captn---


----------



## tom12 (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks. I rough sited it, because the first arrow went over into the hills and i didn't want to lose any because i only have 4. the next one went strait thru the box and came out with one fletch hanging nearly tore off so i stuff the box some more. i tied a string where i saw pictures of where people put a peep and i line it up with the string, i found instructions on how to tie the string 4 times around and double knots, i don't know how to tie on the peep, and i can't even pull the string apart to put it in. 

i still can't hit precise, but now when in doubt, i over aim and know it will be a bit below that and maybe to the left or sometimes right. 

i adjust my pin sight, but can't get it right and was driving me nuts (ok, if it hits left, do i move it to the right? or the left? if it hits low, do i move it up or down? actually? do i even know what i was aiming at? was my aim true? doubtful.) so i just left my sight. maybe after i shoot it a hundred times, i'll know the general vicinity of where it hits.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey tom12, if it hits left then move your sight left, and if it hits low then move the sight low and it will get better...


----------



## jzc (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk tom12. Have fun here.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Target*

try stuffing your boxes with old tshirts,rags or anything made of cotton.arrows wont go thru anymore.


----------



## tom12 (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks all. happy new year.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome to AT.


----------

